# Spirit of '76



## Bracken (Dec 26, 2008)

i am interested in the Spirit of '76 HO scale engines and cars. any help would be appreciated. thanks.

btw, this is my first hello.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is what I have. A 7.99 deal. Not the best quality, but it runs.










Welcome to the Forum.
Did you collect all the state cars? They were popular at the time.


----------



## ctimm (Dec 11, 2008)

A classic from my childhood !!! I still have mine too. the tycos werent the best runners but they always looked great!!!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I want to get one of these in O scale when I have the extra cash; it is really a great set to have... Maybe I will be able to find a B&M one somewhere


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Where did that picture come from?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Where did that picture come from?


Google Images... The proper accreditation is on the picture as to who took it, but it is in yellow of all colors so it is hard to read his name


----------



## Bracken (Dec 26, 2008)

well, my father has a Tyco '76 engine and caboose. the engine runs, but it squeels a lot and doesn't move more than a few feet before it shorts out. are there cars that are also on the same '76 paint scheme?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Cars do not have the scheme but they did produce the 50 states boxcars to go with it . Try the Tyco website. I have a few of the states.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

QUOTE=T-Man;6659]Cars do not have the scheme but they did produce the 50 states boxcars to go with it . Try the Tyco website. I have a few of the states.[/QUOTE]

eveyone should have there own state.








[


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Where in the 7734(write that down and turn it upside down) is North Carolina? Do they have a baseball team? They sure can't play football!!!!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Somethin' like throwin' 'maters an' hittin' it wif a bat thingy.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> Do they have a baseball team?


What's baseball?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll just send my buddy Mr. Freeney. lol


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Southern said:


> Send him to Tampa one the first of Feb. Thats where the panthers are going.


The Panthers bought tickets? They probably should. They won't get past Brother Eli. lol


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*More States*

fftopic1: Penalty 20 yards. LOL

I dug these up. HA I do have North Carolina.


















Just for fun


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Southern said:


> We have Hi-jacked this thread. We should contine this in another tread.


This thread has gone astray, LOL... Try the football thread in Union Station, or start a new one there 

--------------------

T-Man, where is your New Hampshire pride? :dunno:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

What were we talking about anyway? I feel like a Pirate.......Aaarrrgggh!!!!


----------



## Bracken (Dec 26, 2008)

okay, i would like to buy a Tyco Brown Box Era Spirit of 76' model engine. preferably the Alco style. it must run. i am thinking about getting it for my dad for his birthday because he has one that doesnt run real great. and i would like to get him a new one that actually runs.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Tyco? Or Bachman? Someone made a big c-series engine that wore the UP badge. ...anybody remember that one? I want to say it was a Spectrum or Atlas engine. But, I'm probably wrong. Old age ya know.

I saw one at a train show last year and passed on it. Kick myself for it now. Great deal too.

Anyway, one of those might be a better choice.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No doubt the 76 scheme is good lookin. Buying the original is not your best choice. The best option is fit the shell on a new frame. This will require research because you want it to fit with the least amount of work.Or FInd any frame from that period and swtich shells. I have a few old Tyco's and they didn't age well. From experience the shells do not differ much in HO scale. That is the secret yet uncovered. What frame will fit?. Someone who deals in used items would be ideal.


----------



## Bracken (Dec 26, 2008)

dang. well, it is a TYCO that i am after. any hints as to where i might obtain one of these things?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Locate local dealers that have used items. Train Shows. E bay.


----------



## Bracken (Dec 26, 2008)

okay thanks all.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Saw a boxed Massachusetts gondola by Train Miniatures for 15. They are around ,no engines though.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-10-HO-tr...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200

2nd link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BACHMANN-SPIRIT...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## cars4fun2001 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-TRAIN-SET-SP...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------

